# Uber friendly insurers?



## jb999 (Apr 26, 2019)

The only reason I ask is because every list of supposedly ride-share friendly insurers I sift through, I waste my time filling everything out time and time again only to be told near the end of the form that they cannot offer insurance to ride sharing vehicles. I started picking comprehensive instead of just third party thinking that was the issue but they still say nope.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I use allstate. Their rates are double what my geico rates are but the rideshare is only $12. And I know I'm covered. If I ever stop rideshare I'll go back to geico

Allstate has the same private coverage I had with geico, only the have the rider for rideshare. Full coverage new car with $500 deductible.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> I use allstate. Their rates are double what my geico rates are but the rideshare is only $12. And I know I'm covered. If I ever stop rideshare I'll go back to geico
> 
> Allstate has the same private coverage I had with geico, only the have the rider for rideshare. Full coverage new car with $500 deductible.


The only problem is that neither Allstate nor Geico operates in Australia.

Australia may (in a sense) share Captain James Cook with Hawaii and both places may incorporate the Union Jack in their respective flags but they don't share either of those two insurance companies.

@jb999, try AANT (as in Automobile Association of the Northern Territory), Allianz and Bingle.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't know you were in Australia. I don't know if they even have rideshare insurance there. You might need commercial insurance. I was just going through latest posts. I didn't notice it was an Australia post.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you were in Australia. I don't know if they even have rideshare insurance there. You might need commercial insurance. I was just going through latest posts. I didn't notice it was an Australia post.


No worries, @NotanEmployee. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Southcoastdriver (Sep 24, 2018)

I went with Bingle. The review were mixed but the insurance was half the price of all others.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I am with GIO - they have rideshare as one of their 3 options for principal use of the car and it didn't cost much more than my previous insurance which was with QBE. QBE would cover you as well but only if you use your car for rideshare for less than a specified number of hours each week (I think it was somewhere around 32 or 35 hours)


----------



## Raider82 (Mar 22, 2017)

Allianz hiked up my rideshare insurance by $100 a month recently so I switched to Bingle. Much happier.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Both NRMA and RACQ also support Rideshare - though it'll be business insurance so may cost a bit extra.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NotanEmployee said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you were in Australia. I don't know if they even have rideshare insurance there. You might need commercial insurance. I was just going through latest posts. I didn't notice it was an Australia post.


Don't worry, if it was a message carried via Australia Post, it would take at least another week to arrive.

.


----------

